# What are the exterior panels made of on my 9009?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Have lost my original Rapido brochure so can anyone confirm what the roof and exterior panels of the 90 Series MH are made from?

The front cab and windscreen area is definitely some form of plastic moulding. I'm pretty sure the roof is made of plastic as Rapido made a big thing of a 'hale proof' roof material.

My belief is that they are all white coloured plastic materials in some form.

What I want to know; is there any parts of the exterior panels which have a final paint finish? 

The roof in particular has become very stained in the last 6 months so I need to use a rotary polisher and some Meguiars polishing compound to cut back to a clean surface. 

Richard


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's all fibreglass, and very good quality too. No paint, just the white gelcoat finish. It's best to keep on top of it so it only needs a superfine compound once every couple of years rather than let it oxidise (go matt) and have to restore it with a medium compound. Don't use t-cut (but if anyone has used it then don't worry about it). I use Meguiars Ultimate Compound but that may not be quite aggresive enough if it has gone really dull.

Kev

Ps. If using a machine make sure you keep the pad scrupulously clean and best to scrub the roof first.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Kev,

I usually wash it down at least 3 times a year and it normally comes up Ok with just a bucket and car wash. Unfortunately this year we've not been out due to house moving etc. but I did wash it down in March as it was getting very green on top. Never seen this before, whether it was a combination of a wet and mild winter.

This time, I've never seen it so bad. The front part of the roof which is a flat finish was covered with black stains and black spots which were well attached to the surface. The rear checker plate surface finish didn't come up too bad with a degreaser and a pressure washer.

Almost finished the roof now, have been using Farcela G3 for the stubborn spots and Meguiars Ultimate compound for the final finish, but what did you use for the final wax protection? Ideally looking for a tough wax finish that can be applied easily and machine polished up.

Richard


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Richard,

I have used Autoglym Super Resin Polish followed by Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection which is a form of sealant which protects the underlying polish. Tried it on the recommendation of my neighbour who is fastidious about his cars and have been very pleased with it.

Mike


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Black stains could be birds after eating berries, or cheap coal soot (like my neighbours!). Some stains will eat into the gelcoat and be difficult to remove even with compounding.

After trying various waxes I've settled on G3 professional resin superwax which has lasted very well and was easy to apply. On the roof I first apply Carlack 68 which is also excellent, and the only thing neeeded, on the abs corner panels and skirt.

In the past I tried the promising sounding Farecla Ultimate uv wax but it was hard work and didn't give the expected results. 

Kev


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Black stains could be birds after eating berries, or cheap coal soot (like my neighbours!). Some stains will eat into the gelcoat and be difficult to remove even with compounding.
> Kev


It's not berries, even though we seem to be surrounded by rooks, sea gulls and pigeons. We have silver birch trees which line the road we live in and though the van is not directly underneath, everything seems to get coated in a sticky gel. Then when it rains it appears to bring a lot of dirty with it now and we still seem to get grit being washed off the adjacent roofs even though they are clay tiles and over 70 years old.

The compounding has got virtually every stain out now so will start the final polish now. Have some Meguiars Liquid Gold that I've found in the back of the cupboard so going to try that first. Problem is the van is stood in direct sunlight and the weather has been good recently so it will be difficult to apply.

Does the G3 go in in sunlight or does it need to be shaded?

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Kev, just read up on CarLack 68 and it does sound a good product. Can it be applied in direct sunlight?

Richard


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a note that after compounding I think it best to give the van a warm soapy wash.

Yes, you can use carlack 68 in full sun. It has a slight cleaning effect too with a bit of effort especially on the abs. Easy wipe off after its set. I have used it on the main body panels but it didn't last like the G3 resin superwax.

Kev


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, maybe this happened but if not here's a warning for others, -
A few months ago our neighbour (farm) decided to get the roof of his house and outbuildings powerwashed. Two young polish guys spent all day with a powerful powerwasher and raised a cloud of what I thought was water mist into the air which the wind carried our way. Later on I discovered that our cars , caravan, house windows, and motorhome were all covered in a sticky gritty mess . The motorhome being furthest away wasn't too bad but the cars /caravan suffered the most and even after numerous washes they are still bad today. Turns out they mix a sticky sealant with the water to seal the roofs so this mixed with the dirt/grit has done the damage.
So if you or your neighbours ever start this roof roof powerwashing , park your vehicles well away - like a mile.


----------

